# vatio, watio, watt



## lilicolibri

Hola a todos y todas!

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: que es lo que se usa más entre estas tres palabras: vatio, watio y watt, en España y en América Latina?

Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## blasita

Hola:

En España: *vatio*. Creo que además, en general y sin contexto, es la forma correcta de expresarlo en español, pero vamos a ver lo que dicen nuestros amigos de América.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Watt, por acá.
Vatio se entiende y se puede leer por ahí en alguna parte, pero "watio" es un engendro que no debería existir.  Afortunadamente no me ha tocado verlo ni revisar ningún documento que lo incluya.
Saludos.
_


----------



## blasita

Sí, estoy de acuerdo en que _watio_ es incorrecto, Vampiro. Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

blasita said:


> Creo que además, en general y sin contexto, es la forma correcta de expresarlo en español, pero vamos a ver lo que dicen nuestros amigos de América.



El DRAE recoge tanto vatio como watt (watio no, claro). Así que "correctos" serían ambos, aunque _watt_ lo pone en cursiva


----------



## blasita

Jonno said:


> El DRAE recoge tanto vatio como watt (watio no, claro). Así que "correctos" serían ambos, aunque _watt_ lo pone en cursiva


 Hola, Jonno:

Muchas gracias por tu comentario. No tenía yo tan claro que la RAE lo aceptara, pero es que no me funcionaba la página web del DRAE y no lo podía comprobar. Sí, yo creo que lo considera un anglicismo, de ahí la cursiva. Pero es bueno saber que se incluye en el DRAE y que, por lo tanto, es correcto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Nipnip

En México watts es lo corriente, pero en la academía se utiliza siempre vatios.


----------



## lilicolibri

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!
Quedaré con watts, que es más universal...


----------



## lospazio

A mí me parece que las unidades que recuerdan nombres de científicos deberían conservar siempre su forma original. De otro modo se desnaturaliza el propósito de su designación, ya que es difícil ver el nombre de Joule en _julio_ o el de Watt en _vatio_.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo estoy acostumbrado a *vatios*, voltios, culombios, amperios, ohmios, faradios, newtons, julios, teslas, hercios, pascales, etc. No sé de qué depende que se imponga uno u otro, pero, repito, es a lo que yo estoy acostumbrado. Y me parece bien así, pues al tratarse de unidades comunes, veo bien que se hayan españolizado.


----------



## Vampiro

Jaime Bien said:


> Yo estoy acostumbrado a *vatios*, voltios, culombios, amperios, ohmios, faradios, newtons, julios, teslas, hercios, pascales, etc. No sé de qué depende que se imponga uno u otro, pero, repito, es a lo que yo estoy acostumbrado. Y me parece bien así, pues al tratarse de unidades comunes, veo bien que se hayan españolizado.


Pero son unidades comunes en todo el mundo, por lo tanto de españolizarlas naca la pirisnaca, la denominación debería ser única.  ¿Cuál es la versión local para Watt en Pakistán o en Senegal?
Estamos hablando de cosas técnicas, NO PUEDEN prestarse a malos entendidos o ambigüedades, la seguridad de las personas está de por medio.
Afortunadamente los símbolos son únicos y se respetan, de lo contrario es mejor que Dios nos pille confesados.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Y cuando hablemos en inglés para comunicarnos internacionalmente, utilizaremos el nombre de las unidades en este idioma, pero cuando hablemos entre nosotros, ¿qué necesidad hay? Y en cuanto a los símbolos del sistema métrico decimal, esos sí son comunes, por más que a la "J" yo la llame julio.


----------



## Erreconerre

lilicolibri said:


> Hola a todos y todas!
> 
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: que es lo que se usa más entre estas tres palabras: vatio, watio y watt, en España y en América Latina?
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas!



Por aquí se usa el watt: 
un foco de horno consume unos 20 watts.

El promocional de una radiodifusora local dice: 
Radio equis, diez mil watts de potencia en el aire.

Aunque, me parece, es mejor usar la voz castellanizada vatio; y diez kilovatios, en lugar de diez mil watts.


----------



## Vampiro

Jaime Bien said:


> Y cuando hablemos en inglés para comunicarnos internacionalmente, utilizaremos el nombre de las unidades en este idioma, pero cuando hablemos entre nosotros, ¿qué necesidad hay? Y en cuanto a los símbolos del sistema métrico decimal, esos sí son comunes, por más que a la "J" yo la llame julio.


Yo me hago la pregunta al revés, ¿qué necesidad hay de traducir algo tan específico?
No creo que sea más difícil decir “Watt” que “vatio”.
Por otro lado comienzan las inconsistencias: la unidad de potencia es *v*atio pero se representa con una “*W*” 



Erreconerre said:


> Aunque, me parece, es mejor usar la voz castellanizada vatio; y diez kilovatios, en lugar de diez mil watts.


Se usa 10 kW (10 kilowatt)

Sí sí, soy un talibán en lo que a unidades respecta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

En España es como Jaime comenta; es más, _watt_ no sería comprendido por muchos que sí conocen el término _vatio_.


----------



## oa2169

"Vatio(s)" en Colombia.

¿Es una palabra muy técnica, no? Quiero decir que no es una palabra que todo el mundo la use, ¿cierto?.

Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Vampiro said:


> Por otro lado comienzan las inconsistencias: la unidad de potencia es *v*atio pero se representa con una “*W*”
> 
> _



Muy cierto. Pero si ponemos *V* para decir *vatio*, tendremos dos *V*: la de voltio y la de vatio. (Tantito pior, dicen por aquí).


----------



## Jonno

oa2169 said:


> "Vatio(s)" en Colombia.
> 
> ¿Es una palabra muy técnica, no?



Yo creo que no lo es tanto, al menos en España las bombillas (y otras cosas de uso común, como los hornos microondas) se compran según sus vatios. Ahora con los led hay más confusión, pero antes todo el mundo sabía que una bombilla incandescente de 40 W daba poca luz y una de 100 W daba mucha. Otra cosa es saber qué significa exactamente, pero la palabra sí se usa.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

En el lenguaje escrito se utiliza normalmente el símbolo de la magnitud eléctrica correspondiente, que puede ser una letra de nuestro alfabeto y, en muchos casos, del alfabeto griego (Ohmio → Ω) y ahí no se genera ningún problema de interpretación porque es universal o cuasi. 

En cuanto al lenguaje oral, no creo que haya dificultad de comprensión entre personas entendidas en electricidad si, hablando de potencias, una de ellas dice x vatios y la otra dice x Watts. 

Pero lo antedicho no quita que, personalmente, yo habría sido partidario de utilizar los nombres reales y no esos derivados de los mismos castellanizados, ya que como es sabido, esas denominaciones se han adoptado como homenaje y recuerdo a unos hombres, auténticos sabios, que trabajaron en campos desconocidos y que con sus estudios y descubrimientos han abierto camino al progreso de la ciencia en general. Se lo merecen.

No obstante, para algunas magnitudes físicas se ha mantenido felizmente el nombre del científico correspondiente como –por citar solo tres ejemplos– en las unidades de fuerza, de presión y de campo magnético, que son el Newton, el Pascal y el Gauss, respectivamente, y no el neutonio, el pascalio o el gausio (nada que ver con el de la pampa ). 

Saludos.


P.D.:  Creo que hay alguna excepción, porque aseguraría que en ningún país se le llama *Volta *(Don Alessandro) a la unidad de tensión eléctrica (voltaje), sino Volt o Voltio. Si alguien me puede contestar al respecto, se lo agradecería.
.


----------



## juandiego

Lampiste said:


> En cuanto al lenguaje oral, no creo que haya dificultad de comprensión entre personas entendidas en electricidad si, hablando de potencias, una de ellas dice x vatios y la otra dice x Watts.


Hola, Lampiste.

Bueno, aunque has restringido mucho el contexto para que pueda ser entendida la unidad _watts_, yo no pondría la mano en el fuego por que incluso cualquier electricista reconozca sin problemas dicho término. En mi entorno, y yo por mi profesión tengo conversaciones a este respecto, no recuerdo habérsela oído nunca a nadie del gremio y dado que la pronunciación de una y otra difieren claramente (vatios—guats), me parece que a más de uno le costaría identificarla.


----------



## germanbz

Yo como antiguo estudiante de ingeniería puedo decir mi experiencia. Académicamente y de forma generalizada aunque no exclusiva se suelen usar las denominaciones castellanizadas,  como el caso de vatio, así como culombio, faradio siempre que existan y sean "tradicionales" en la literatura científica. (Quiero decir, a nadie se le ocurriría latinizar un Rayleigh). Pero lo que sí es fundamental y ahí si no cabe excepción es el respetar siempre su abreviatura internacional. Así con vatios como abreviatura se escribe w (nunca v). Quizá no tenga coherencia semántica pero es inexcusable en el mundo de la ingeniería.


----------



## Jonno

Estoy con juandiego. En España es tan común el uso de las unidades "españolizadas" que dudo mucho que todos los profesionales que trabajen en electricidad manejen sin ninguna dificultad las denominaciones internacionales, y menos en el lenguaje hablado.


----------



## lospazio

En la Argentina, donde yo estudié ingeniería, no era común castellanizar las unidades. Al menos en mi época siempre fueron _watt, volt, coulomb, ohm, joule, weber_,... etc.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues se privaba de hacer el pequeño juego de palabras que se trasladaba de generación en generación en los patios de los colegios: 

"*Don julio y doña dina se fueron a dar un voltio; se metieron en un vatio y la* dio por culombio*".

 Algo grosero, sí, propio de aquella insconsciente edad. Pero era un compendio de unidades físicas cuya peculiar regla nemotécnica ayudaba a retener.

*En el original. Éramos muy burros.
(Añadido por comentarios posteriores).


----------



## oa2169

Jonno said:


> Yo creo que no lo es tanto, al menos en España las bombillas (y otras cosas de uso común, como los hornos microondas) se compran según sus vatios. Ahora con los led hay más confusión, pero antes todo el mundo sabía que una bombilla incandescente de 40 W daba poca luz y una de 100 W daba mucha. Otra cosa es saber qué significa exactamente, pero la palabra sí se usa.



Te cuento, Jonno, que la gente común de por estos lados no conoce el real uso del término "vatios" y mucho menos "watts". Cuando necesitan comprar un bombillo, lo piden por ejemplo, de 100 "bujías", palabra que sí es de dominio público aunque no sepan exactamente a qué se refiere.

Yo realmente no sé eso de "bujías" porque en mi paso por la Universidad nunca ninguno de mis profesores mencionó tal palabra como unidad de medición de algo.

*bujía**.*
(De _Bujía_, ciudad de Argelia).
*3.* f. Unidad empleada para medir la intensidad de un foco de luz artificial.


----------



## Lampiste

Lord Darktower said:


> Pues se privaba de hacer el pequeño juego de palabras que se trasladaba de generación en generación en los patios de los colegios:
> 
> "*Don julio y doña dina se fueron a dar un voltio; se metieron en un vatio y la dio por culombio*".
> 
> Algo grosero, sí, propio de aquella insconsciente edad. Pero era un compendio de unidades físicas cuya peculiar regla nemotécnica ayudaba a retener.



Yo conocía una versión más moderna, es decir, la versión gay: Los que se iban a dar un voltio eran Don Julio y Don Ergio (parecido fonético con Sergio), y en vez de _la dio _era _se dieron._

Por cierto, *milord*, ¿qué es eso de _*la *__dio?, _¿acaso ha estado usted pasando unos días en el barrio de Lavapiés y se le ha pegado el laísmo castizo de los madriles? 



oa2169 said:


> Cuando necesitan comprar un bombillo, lo piden por ejemplo, de 100 "bujías", palabra que sí es de dominio público aunque no sepan exactamente a qué se refiere.




Cierto,* Oa*, recuerdo que así se expresaban mis abuelos. Pero se ha ido perdiendo el uso de esa acepción (la nº 3) del DRAE, al menos en España. Ahora solo se utiliza ese término cuando se habla de motores. Ni siquiera se emplea ya para referirse a velas y candeleros.



> Publicado por *juandiego*
> Bueno, aunque has restringido mucho el contexto para que pueda ser entendida la unidad _watts, yo no pondría la mano en el fuego por que incluso cualquier electricista reconozca sin problemas dicho término.
> 
> En mi entorno, y yo por mi profesión tengo conversaciones a este respecto, no recuerdo habérsela oído nunca a nadie del gremio y dado que la pronunciación de una y otra difieren claramente (vatios—guats), me parece que a más de uno le costaría identificarla._




Acabo de preguntar a un ingeniero veinteañero lo siguiente:

_-Si yo te digo que tengo un aparato eléctrico de 1.000 guats, ¿qué entenderías?_
_-Que hablas de un aparato que tiene 1.000 vatios._
_-¿Y tú crees que además de ti, que eres un tío listo, lo entendería la gente en general?_
_-Si son del gremio, todos. Si no, nadie._

Pero discúlpame que lo deje en ese punto, *Juan Diego*, porque se me hace muy cuesta arriba el tener que ir ahora por las calles haciendo una encuesta *más completa* sobre este asunto. 

Saludos.


----------



## lospazio

Lampiste said:


> Cierto,* Oa*, recuerdo que así se expresaban mis abuelos. Pero se ha ido perdiendo el uso de esa acepción (la nº 3) del DRAE, al menos en España. Ahora solo se utiliza ese término cuando se habla de motores. Ni siquiera se emplea ya para referirse a velas y candeleros.


Es que _bujía_ era una antigua unidad de _intensidad luminosa_. La unidad actual del Sistema Internacional es la _candela_. Parece que nuestros abuelos eran más precisos al hablar, ya que pedir una lámpara por la magnitud de su intensidad luminosa es más apropiado que hacerlo por la potencia que consume. Si bien esto último es importante desde el punto de vista económico y ambiental, el objeto de una lámpara es iluminar. Lo ideal es que, para un valor dado de _candelas_ (o sus bujías equivalentes, el´valor de _watts_ sea el menor posible. Así estaremos aprovechando mejor la energía.


----------



## blasita

Lampiste said:


> Pero discúlpame que lo deje en ese punto, *Juan Diego*, porque se me hace muy cuesta arriba el tener que ir ahora por las calles haciendo una encuesta *más completa* sobre este asunto.


 Hola, Lampiste:

Bueno, yo no me he ido a la calle, pero he preguntado un poquito por aquí sobre 'guats' (uno de los encuestados es ingeniero) y no lo entenderían o les sonaría mal. Personalmente creo que, en un primer momento, me quedaría perpleja al oírlo. Pero es que pienso que es como bastantes veces pasa: usos regionales y personales hay muchos.

Un saludo.


----------



## oa2169

lospazio said:


> Es que _bujía_ era una antigua unidad de _intensidad luminosa_. La unidad actual del Sistema Internacional es la _candela_. Parece que nuestros abuelos eran más precisos al hablar, ya que pedir una lámpara por la magnitud de su intensidad luminosa es más apropiado que hacerlo por la potencia que consume. Si bien esto último es importante desde el punto de vista económico y ambiental, el objeto de una lámpara es iluminar. Lo ideal es que, para un valor dado de _candelas_ (o sus bujías equivalentes, el´valor de _watts_ sea el menor posible. Así estaremos aprovechando mejor la energía.



Más claro no lo canta un gallo. De todas maneras la que yo uso es "vatios" y por costumbre. Así lo aprendí y así lo digo, pero estudiaré más el asunto de la "candela".

Un abrazo.


----------



## -CAIN-

Yo creo que las unidades de medida son convenciones internacionales y debieran respetarse según se ha establecido en la convención.
En este caso Watt y su abreviación W.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Lo que pasa es que _watt _es el *nombre *en inglés de una unidad de potencia. Su castellanización es _vatio_ -lo mismo que de _London _es _Londres_- y _W _es su símbolo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Jonno

-CAIN- said:


> Yo creo que las unidades de medida son convenciones internacionales y debieran respetarse según se ha establecido en la convención.
> En este caso Watt y su abreviación W.



¿Y según esto deberíamos decir "metre" y "litre", o sólo existe convención para las unidades cuyo origen son nombres y apellidos? Yo la verdad es que no veo mucha diferencia entre decir litro y decir vatio.


----------



## -CAIN-

Jonno said:


> ¿Y según esto deberíamos decir "metre" y "litre", o sólo existe convención para las unidades cuyo origen son nombres y apellidos? Yo la verdad es que no veo mucha diferencia entre decir litro y decir vatio.



Como bien dices Watt viene de un apellido, un sustantivo propio, y por norma general no se ve bien castellanizar sustantivos propios.
Litro viene del francés, pero es un sustantivo común, por lo que la castellanización sí aplicaría.

también considerar lo que indicaban otras personas anteriormente, para las unidades de medida, es deseable además la concordancia con la abreviatura.
g = gramo
kg = kilogramo (por convención la abreviación va con minúscula)
Km = kilómetro (aquí la K es mayúscula porque magnifica la unidad básica, metro).
L = litro


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, Lord Blacktower ya ha puesto un ejemplo típico de nombre propio españolizado, y yo no veo mucha diferencia entre el caso de Londres y y el de vatio.

¿La razón es que los nombres propios de persona merecen más "respeto" o algo así? Casos de nombres y apellidos españolizados también hay, por ejemplo los de reyes, papas, o personajes históricos como Martín Lutero y muchos otros.


----------



## lospazio

Jonno said:


> Bueno, Lord Blacktower ya ha puesto un ejemplo típico de nombre propio españolizado, y yo no veo mucha diferencia entre el caso de Londres y y el de vatio.
> 
> ¿La razón es que los nombres propios de persona merecen más "respeto" o algo así? Casos de nombres y apellidos españolizados también hay, por ejemplo los de reyes, papas, o personajes históricos como Martín Lutero y muchos otros.


Bueno, ya que sacaste el tema, lo cierto es que la castellanización de los nombres propios ya cada vez es menos frecuente. Con los apellidos es impensable hacerlo actualmente. Y con los nombres de pila, los únicos ejemplos que se me ocurren son los papas y los reyes.

Yo, como dije más arriba, me inclino por dejar los nombres de las unidades sin tocar.


----------



## Gabriel

Jaime Bien said:


> Yo estoy acostumbrado a *vatios*, voltios, culombios, amperios, ohmios, faradios, newtons, julios, teslas, hercios, pascales, etc. No sé de qué depende que se imponga uno u otro, pero, repito, es a lo que yo estoy acostumbrado. Y me parece bien así, pues al tratarse de unidades comunes, veo bien que se hayan españolizado.


La pregunta sería por qué si un newton y un pascal no se convirtieron en un niutonio y un pascualio, sí se transformaron el watt en vatio y el ampere en amperio.}

Tratándose de apellidos de próceres de las ciencias, a mí me gusta más dejarlos como eran originalmente. Pero para mí es fácil decirlo porque es la forma en que fui educado y entrenado. En Argentina se usan los nombres originales (Watt, Ampere...)


----------



## Erreconerre

Lampiste said:


> P.D.:  Creo que hay alguna excepción, porque aseguraría que en ningún país se le llama *Volta *(Don Alessandro) a la unidad de tensión eléctrica (voltaje), sino Volt o Voltio. Si alguien me puede contestar al respecto, se lo agradecería.
> .



La unidad de capacitancia o capacidad eléctrica se llama *farad* (*faradio*, castellanizada), y se llama así en honor al físico
Michael Faraday. En este caso, como en el de *Volta*, tampoco se usa el apellido completo para nombrar la unidad.

Un caso raro, me parece, es el siguiente: *la resistencia eléctrica* es la oposición que presenta un material al paso de la corriente eléctrica. Y su unidad es el *ohm* (o el ohmio), y se representa con la letra griega omega.

La *conductividad eléctrica* es la capacidad de un material para permitir el paso de la corriente eléctrica; o sea, la conductividad es lo opuesto a la resistencia. Y su unidad es el *mho*, que por ser la unidad que representa lo contrario a la resistencia se formó con el nombre la unidad de resistencia (ohm), pero escrita al revés. Y se representa con una letra griega omega invertida ("una herradura patas pa'rriba", dicen algunos).

Pero, al parecer, imperó la cordura, y se tomó como unidad de conductividad el* siemens*, aunque, junto a éste aún sobrevive el* mho *y su omega invertida.
*

Denominaciones  anteriores*

 Esta unidad también se denominaba _*mho*_ (por ser la unidad  inversa al ohm), porque la conductancia es la  inversa de la _resistividad_, pero este nombre  no está en las actuales normas. Se representaba con una letra omega (Ω) mayúscula  invertida.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siemens_(unidad)


----------

